# Unwanted messages or wallpaper messages



## Pope John 11 (9 Dec 2008)

A friend of mine keeps getting wallpaper messages onto his phone & it seems to be eating up all his ready to go credit.

Has anyone any idea how to block a message coming from [broken link removed].

He is convinced that someone has played a prank on him....however no one has admitted to this.

He now needs to block thes unwanted messages or wallpaper downloads

Can someone help please


----------



## Technologist (9 Dec 2008)

Seend the word 'STOP' to the sender. If that does not work complain to Regtel and to the phone company.


----------



## Pope John 11 (9 Dec 2008)

Unfortunately the sender only shows up as a website address as above in the previous thread.


----------



## Cashstrapped (9 Dec 2008)

Is there a pattern to these texts, do they come every thursday etc. or a specific date within the month, if so all he has to do is ensure he has no credit in his phone for the specific date, that way when they try and collect the cost of the text there will be nothing there so they deem him to have broken his contract (or whoever set it up for him) and won't try again.  
This was advice given to me by the Vodafone helpdesk when I had a similar problem and it did work for me.  Alternatively if they come in now and again he needs to contact his network provider within a day or so and they can trace where the text is coming from.


----------



## Technologist (9 Dec 2008)

Pope John 11 said:


> Unfortunately the sender only shows up as a website address as above in the previous thread.


Then complain to RegTel and the phone company. Premium rate services are required to provide a number to receive and act on 'STOP' commands.

If the sender is acting illegally, the phone company shouldn't be paying them from your account.


----------



## Fraggle35 (15 Dec 2008)

I have just had the same thing started happening to me lost $40 credit in 2 days, it didnt stop when i ran out of credit it happened again as soon as i had credit put back on 1st time I lost $30 credit was without credit for 2 days topped up again and 2nd time I lost $10 before turning my phone off! - So running out of credit doesnt work!!! they just wait till you have more and go again!

There is NO number it comes from "Anonymous" so you cant reply with stop and the website from a normal browser wants to download something to my pc and the other website listed is a link page - which gets you no where!! - NO unsubscribe link for this service here either!!

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

I am with Vodafone - they are unable to trace where the messages are coming from and I have NOT subscribed to anything! all vodafone can tell me is that they have no idea where the msgs are coming from and no way of stopping them!!! 

Their solution - Turn off your phone and dont turn it on again until you have a new sim card and all your funds etc have been transferred to a NEW number!!!

Both of these companys are registered companys 



But I have no idea how to stop these msgs taking my $$

Anyone else know how to stop our $$ being scammed?


----------



## chrisblack (15 Dec 2008)

My 9 year old son has managed to get involved in this one - he's being charged €2 per message about a sports quiz..... I can't figure out how to unsubscribe him - I've emailed O2 to see if they have any suggestions.

Chris


----------



## chrisblack (16 Dec 2008)

I got this helpful reply from O2




> Thank you for contacting O2 Customer Care by email (Query Number C062522).
> 
> I have reviewed your account and can see that *you have been receiving text alerts from Zamano.*
> 
> ...


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Dec 2008)

Fraggle35 said:


> I am with Vodafone - they are unable to trace where the messages are coming from and I have NOT subscribed to anything! all vodafone can tell me is that they have no idea where the msgs are coming from and no way of stopping them!!!



I know they're pretty useless but surely they must know who they are paying your money to?

Here's some contact information from Regtel's website:
              If you have tried to unsubscribe or have another query regarding                Premium Rate SMS Services, then call our Call Save number *1850                741 741* and speak to a live operator (this call will cost                you in total 6.35 cent inclusive of VAT).

Good luck.


----------



## Fredyhk (7 Apr 2009)

Fraggle35 said:


> I have just had the same thing started happening to me lost $40 credit in 2 days, it didnt stop when i ran out of credit it happened again as soon as i had credit put back on 1st time I lost $30 credit was without credit for 2 days topped up again and 2nd time I lost $10 before turning my phone off! - So running out of credit doesnt work!!! they just wait till you have more and go again!
> 
> There is NO number it comes from "Anonymous" so you cant reply with stop and the website from a normal browser wants to download something to my pc and the other website listed is a link page - which gets you no where!! - NO unsubscribe link for this service here either!!
> 
> ...





HIYA!
If u were browsing better that pages u wrote above u would find those: Welcome to Your Moco WAP site. Get the best wallpapers and videos for Free. Also go to the cool stuff section where you can get all the lastest chart ringtones,Funny vids and great wallpapers for just 3 dollars. Membership of the Your Moco costs just 350c per week. Text stop to 19710197 to unsubscribe. Customer Care 1300728113.WAP and GPRS charges apply. Reserve the right to cap unlimited SMS at 600 per month.
(it´s from this adress:[broken link removed])

....EDIT: ...ok... if that wount work try this: 
10. Termination and Cancellation of Services 
UK: 
Option 1: 
You may cancel you MocoUnlimited plan by replying STOP to any of our texts delivered to you or by texting STOP to 81812 directly. 

NOTE: if you subscribed to our service prior to 04/03/2009 text STOP to 66033 

Option 2:
Call our Customer Service at 0845 225 1802 

Australia: 
You may cancel Your Moco plan by sending a "STOP" text message to 19710197 or by calling Eirborne customer service at 1300 728 113. 

IRL: 
You may cancel your Veronicas Moco plan by sending a "STOP" text message to 57030 or by calling Eirborne customer service at 0818 300 048. 

Or send an e-mail to customerservices@zamano.com. 

The termination shall become effective at the end of the billing period in which you gave your notice of termination.
(it´s from page: [broken link removed]) -57030 worked for me in IRL!!!!thx god for that!.... 

...and YES they R FeCKING *******s!!!
hope so that will help ya people on this thread!


----------



## Mumha (16 Apr 2009)

I've only just noticed this thread. I posted the following in another thread but it looks more appropriate here, and I think it might answer the mystery of how people are supposedly signing up for this stuff....

Like many of you, I have been stung by these premium texts costing in the region of €2.50 a time. It happened a few times in the past but I never took any notice of it but I saw over 6 euro worth in a short space of time during March. I've just found out that my wife has been similarly stung to the tune of over €14 last month.

The myth put out by the Mobile operators is that we must have somehow signed ourselves up for some promotion and that is how we are getting these text charges.

Zamano, when I rung them, told be the Date/Time and the "partner" that signed me up. But here is the interesting bit. The Date/Time was 1pm on Sunday the 22nd March. Now there is no way that I signed up for anything because I was suffering from a hangover from celebrating Ireland's Grand Slam victory the night before, and I wasn't doing any internet surfing. Also, I don't enter competitions through the phone except the very odd Late Late Show on a Friday night. 

So this was a mystery.....*until* I checked my phone records for that day. There were no phone calls made, however there were two entries relating to Data Usage. one for 14Kb and one for 1kb. Once in a blue moon would I check anything on the net through my phone because I don't have it as an add-on package. I definitely didn't use the net on my phone that day.

And then the penny dropped. Amongst the raised buttons on my SE K800i phone are the Internet button and the select button. I've noticed in the past that on some occasion when I hadn't locked my phone before putting it into my trouser pocket, it has an internet page up in the Mobile screen when I take it out the next time, and I wouldn't have navigated my way there. 

Almost always there is some banner ad on the first page of my providers site (saying Click Me or something like that), and with the raised keys touching the coins/keys in your pocket, it is eminently possible to connect to the net and select your way into a competition screen. As I have said, I have seen my mobile delve into a number of internet levels, having been in my pocket. 

On my wife's phone, if she doesn't lock her phone and something presses against the Zero button, it shortkeys into the Internet as well.

Being a computer programmer, I know you can position the cursor anywhere on the screen. In this case, when the DEFAULT internet page starts on the mobile, it is positioned on the *first* item which is an ad ! And lo & behold, when you go into the ad page, it mentions "Weekly subscriptions for Tarot reading etc" and the infamous 57030 number to stop the service. 

But by clicking through HERE, you sign up for the service, which they don't alert you about. You only see it on your statement, if you check your statement (most don't - why would you ?). It isn't that you sent a text that YOU create, it is all done by selecting a button on the mobile and as I said the flow of the age setup is done in such a way that it is easily done if the unlocked phone is hitting coins/keys etc in your pocket or bag. 

*I am stating here and now that this stinks from the Mobile operator to this Web intermediary company to Zamano to the Regulator.* I have no doubt in my mind that the Mobile Operator knows and is complicit in what is going on, in fact they all know. Probably even Comreg. This carryon (I want to use a stronger word but legally it may be best not to) could be raking millions of euro in.

How many Prepay users check their online call details ? A fraction of the Postpay users, I would guess. Because I was alerted to check my call details by the Liveline program on this subject, I also checked my wife's who happens to be Prepay. That when I discovered she had 7 charges for €2.07 each time from Zamano.

My mobile operator tried to make out that I MUST have entered one of the mobile competitions. Zamano played dumb and just referred to some web partner. Comreg ? Well I have complained and have heard nothing from them.

Oh, and I asked my Mobile operator to disable the shortkey Internet button on my K800i phone but the girl said that it couldn't be done. Well that is a lie because it can, and I've done it. I am so angry that this was done to me and so many others, but I'm livid that they are still getting away with it.


----------



## gnubbit (16 Apr 2009)

A helpful customer service agent told me that these companies are obliged to issue refunds if the phone belongs to a minor.  I have claimed refunds from 2 companies this way.   I was surprised that the companies did not need any proof of age or identity.  The refunds were issued without quibble.


----------



## OrlaRM (8 May 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> A friend of mine keeps getting wallpaper messages onto his phone & it seems to be eating up all his ready to go credit.
> 
> Has anyone any idea how to block a message coming from [broken link removed].
> 
> ...


----------



## OrlaRM (8 May 2009)

I have just been on the phone to Vodafone who were most helpful. The texts are coming from 57030 so you can txt stop to that number or phone the company responsibly, Zamano on 0818300048, which i just did and as i had already sent stop to 50015 they are going to refund me what they have charged. 
My complaint is not with Vodafone who i have always found extremely helpful but with the ad beings allowed on TV3. I replied to an ad that said txt to enter for a free trip to NY only to get a reply that i was now subscribed to €6 every 5 days site! So i sent my txt 'stop' immediatly and yet still received these messages. I guess Zamano make there money on those who only txt 'stop' and dont bother to look for a refund so please pass the word around and put a stop to this practice which i believe is totally unethically and these ad's should not be allowed on one of our national television channels. 
TV3 with its wholesome morning and afternoon shows is what threw me off when i entered the compo, i didnt realise what a scam it was.


----------

